# The Frightener is getting married..



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just popping in to let everyone know that I've been a little busy this week, sorry I haven't been around much.
After living together for 17 years this month, we (Joyce and I) have finally decided to get married. This will take place this Friday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! 

You know Jeff, I don't think you should rush into anything, ya know?...

LOL

Seriously, a bit CONGRATULATIONS to the both of you!!!!!!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Friday?? wow. thats fast! ... er, sorta...
its been 17 years after all.

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great Jeff!!!!!! Congrats to you and your bride-to-be!!!!!! Any honeymoon plans?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Congrats Jeff.Good Luck to you.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL........i wondered where you'd been...........and i thought Rodney and i were bad for living in sin for 9 yrs..............lmao


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

oops forgot to add the Congrats!!! to my last post


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to the bride and groom. Anything worth waiting for has to be good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Private ceramony?

Corprsegratulations my friends!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

So what's up FE? Didja knock her up????? Is it a shotgun wedding?

Congrats, by the way.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff!!!!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff And Joyce!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I reckon this is one of those "better late than never" things, huh?

Congrats to you and the Mrs.-to-be, my friend.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I knew my husband three months when he popped the big question. We'll be married 26 years next month. It took you just seventeen years to wear her down to the point where she'd say yes. Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn... there goes another good one off the market  congrats FE!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like you are already married. Congrats.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates Jeff 

i thought we were headed for a record at 12 years and not yet hitched but as usual i must bow to the greatness that is wrapped in a purple boa


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Iam not sure what she see's in you Jeff, but after talking with Joyce last summer I think she is what you need to keep you in line. 
Good luck and best wishes to you both.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congratulations and best wishes to a long and happy marriage!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Congragulations FE!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats Great FE! Congratulations to you and Joyce!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Congratulations Jeff.
I wish you and Joyce all the happiness in the world.*

I've been married for 37 years and there is something I have forgotten, maybe you could refresh my memory.
Do you still talk nice to each other after you're married?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind thoughts and words.

Long story in a short note, it took us 3 yrs to decide on what shingles to put on the house LOL, So we've been talking about getting married 16 1/2 years ago, we could never agree how we wanted to do it!
Instead of talking about for another 17 years, we are just going down to the court house, 10 minute ceremony and back home doing taxes!

And as far as a Honeymoon, I've been told "It's been over a long time ago"


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Private ceremony? You mean, we're not all invited? Crap, just when we were needing a real vacation too.

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I think that after your nice, private ceremony, you should have a BIG post-wedding day Halloween reception.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Married? To a woman?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Jeff,
Live Long and Prosper .....together


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

17 yr honey moon .............than the wedding .....................


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats jeff & joyce hope you have 17 more


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Jeff and Joyce on this marriage. Ummmmmmmmm guess i dont know ya as well as Id thought. I met you at Ironstock and her too and just thought yall were married. Way to go Jeff. Just go get married quick....no hassel, no having to plan this or that or disagreements. Just do it. After that many years maybe she finally said ok now I think I know JEFF inside and out................hummmmmmmmmm is that ever possible in a couple?????


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And as far as a Honeymoon, I've been told "It's been over a long time ago"


Don't listen to 'em, FE! My hubby and I have been married for 18 years now, and the honeymoon is still going on. Congratulations to you and Joyce, and here's to much wedded bliss!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats ,Jeff
So are you registered at Bloomingdales?
I'll put in a good word for you, I have "people" in high places
Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff and Joyce. I'm glad to see you finally made the big step. We did the Mayor's office thing also. So, um, er, now when will she be signing up here on the forum?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh wow, sorry I'm late. Jeff and Joyce, congratulations!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry, I dunno how I missed this either.... LOL :googly: Congratulations to you and Joyce!!!!  
 Fangs's Man and I went the justice of the peace route too. Quick, easy, and we were off. :devil: 

CONGRATULATIONS you 2!!!!!!!!!  

BTW---ditto on what Vlad said! When will we get to meet the Mrs.?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks again! And as far as Joyce popping in...
she only comes out during the Haunting Season, unfortunately!


----------

